# pfizer expatvac



## DelAndersonUK (Aug 23, 2021)

Has any expat living in Thailand received a 1st jab appointment date from Expatvac? Expatvac is a service announced by the Thai health department in July / August 2021.

Un expatrié vivant en Thaïlande a-t-il reçu un premier rendez-vous Jab d'Expatvac ? Expatvac est un service annoncé par le service de santé thaïlandais en juillet/août 2021.

Hat ein in Thailand lebender Expat einen Termin zum ersten Jab von Expatvac erhalten? Expatvac ist ein vom thailändischen Gesundheitsamt im Juli/August 2021 angekündigter Dienst.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

You can register through a government site that's in your area. Most phoney sites ask for a registration fee. If this one does, avoid it.


----------

